

Ask HN: Hacker / Entrepreneur related things to do when in San Fran - shunter

Hi HN,<p>I'm going to be down in San Fran for a week at a conference. Outside of the normal conference activities, I'd like to try to connect with the scene, people, and get to know a little about the life of an entrepreneur / hacker in San Fran.<p>Places to go, people to connect with, suggestions and thoughts are all appreciated.<p>Thanks
======
adrydzak
I visited San Francisco for the first time over this most recent summer on
vacation and got my best advice from a friend who works in the area- he
suggested visiting co-working spaces or "entrepreneur" popular coffee shops as
the best way to make connections or network outside of getting a introduction
from a friend of a friend.

The list of locations he suggested to me are the following: Coworking:
[http://wiki.coworking.com/w/page/16583935/SanFranciscoCowork...](http://wiki.coworking.com/w/page/16583935/SanFranciscoCoworking)

Coffee: Fourbarrel Coffee: <http://fourbarrelcoffee.com> Coupa Cafe in Palo
Alto: <http://www.coupacafe.com/> Coupa Cafe on the Stanford Campus:
<http://www.coupacafe.com/locations/stanford-green-library/> The Summit:
<http://www.thesummit-sf.com/>

It is quite awkward to just "drop in" and cold visit these places, but I found
that attending during an event made for a perfect occasion to network.

Also, have you tried just reaching out to any startups you are interested in?
I was able to visit several just by contacting them ahead of time (important),
explaining what I wanted clearly (introduction, advice, etc) and then setting
up a lunch or tour.

------
caycep
i like to pretend i'm a hacker by ordering expensive drinks at the y
combinator cafe in the mission....i am hoping the skill around me will rub off
by osmosis or something

------
not-giving-up
(1) don't call it "San Fran".

~~~
mikeburrelljr
What, are we in 2nd grade? Call it whatever the fuck you want. /rant

